# Is there gold in any type of sand?



## ZK1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Please view the attachment. Thanks


----------



## Geo (Sep 8, 2015)

Where did you get the sand? 

I had to come back and say that the sand in the picture looks like play sand from somewhere like Lowe's or Homedepot. If it is, then no it does not contain any gold. By law, any sand or gravel company can not sell gold bearing ore for sand or gravel. If the gold content was high enough to make mining of the sand profitable, it would have to be stripped of the precious metals first.


----------



## jeneje (Sep 8, 2015)

Just to comment on your post. First, welcome to the forum. Now to the serious stuff. Have you had an assay done on the sand to know what you have, if not, you should. Without an assay on the sand how would you know if you even have gold.

Mixing acids into materials without having some ideal what is there is not a good idea. Matter of fact, it is downright dangerous. There are several things those white crystals could be. One that comes to mind is (Hg) Mercury. 

There is a way to know for sure but, i will let one of the moderators explain how to best test for it if they choose to disclose it. If you have not yet downloaded CM Hoke book on refining, i suggest you do so and begin reading it.

Be safe and good luck with your studies.

Ken


----------



## ZK1 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks to you all. Correct, this sand is "all purpose sand" from Home Depot, so there no mercury in it. The topic is about any type of sand, so after iron is gone, what the red color can be in the solution, how the yellow turns to red just by sitting on the table for an hour or two.
Is there any places who will perform chemical analysis to identify my white powder? Thanks again

Zurab


----------



## Grelko (Sep 9, 2015)

ZK1 said:


> Thanks to you all. Correct, this sand is "all purpose sand" from Home Depot, so there no mercury in it. The topic is about any type of sand, so after iron is gone, what the red color can be in the solution, how the yellow turns to red just by sitting on the table for an hour or two.
> Is there any places who will perform chemical analysis to identify my white powder? Thanks again
> 
> Zurab



Welcome to the forum,

I must ask, did you happen to watch the "gold in home depot sand" video on youtube? (I've seen it :roll: ) It wouldn't be worth the money or trouble panning the entire bag, or bags, for a tiny bit of black sand, and even less gold. 

Now, if you got the sand from crushed ore, or knew of an area that contained gold "river, mountain, etc." then you'd want to get an assay done on it, and possibly a claim afterwards. There could be gold bearing sand on a beach at the ocean also, but it probably wouldn't contain much.

I'm still learning, but if there isn't any iron in the solution, the red could be copper oxide (I).


----------



## nickvc (Sep 9, 2015)

Grelko said:


> ZK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to you all. Correct, this sand is "all purpose sand" from Home Depot, so there no mercury in it. The topic is about any type of sand, so after iron is gone, what the red color can be in the solution, how the yellow turns to red juust by sitting on the table for an hour or two.
> ...



Welcome to the forum,

I must ask, did you happen to watch the "gold in home depot sand" video on youtube? (I've seen it :roll: ) 

I would like to think your joking but having been on the forum some years now I'm afraid your not :shock:  

Come on people get real, there's gold in finger and toenail cuttings but I'm sure not going to collect them and try to recover it


----------



## jeneje (Sep 9, 2015)

Like so many who come here with questions, they never give details. Yet, they want the answer. :shock: 

What type of acid did you use? What concentration? 

Did you mix any acids together?

How much and how long did you heat the material? 

Did you try to incinerate or (roast) the material first? 

Did you concentrate down the material first in any type of mech. equipment to see if you have any free gold? 

What type of tests have you run on the crystals? 

Everybody here will try to help, but you have to do your part. As-far-as saying there is NO Mercury in the sand without testing it is an assumption. Just because it came from Home Depot is not a 100% guarantee. Never make an assumption when dealing with ANY type of material, you might not live to regret it.

You say you dissolved it first, If it completely dissolved all the sand it tells me you used HF. HF is the only acid I know of that will completely dissolve silica sand. That type of acid is not recommended because of its danger. They may be other ways but i am not aware of them. 

Ken


----------



## ZK1 (Sep 9, 2015)

Did any one see video on youtube of David Hudson's conference, its 2 hours long, and another one "Lost Secrets of the Sacred Ark" by Laurence Gardner.
Please check them out. Let me know ,what do you think?


----------



## rickbb (Sep 9, 2015)

Here's what I think.

I think you're not going to around here very long at all if you continue with posts like that.

No offence intended, but you did ask what I think.


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 9, 2015)

ZK1 said:


> Did any one see video on youtube of David Hudson's conference, its 2 hours long, and another one "Lost Secrets of the Sacred Ark" by Laurence Gardner.
> Please check them out. Let me know ,what do you think?


What does this have to do with refining?

No, I'm not going to watch a 2 hour video to find out. Be specific, and if you link to a long video give a summary and exactly what you are asking about.

Göran


----------



## ZK1 (Sep 9, 2015)

Well, here is what I would like to know. If I turned metal into a crystals, can I turn crystals back to the metal?
How can I find out, what kind of crystals I do actually have?
Thanks


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 9, 2015)

ZK1 said:


> Did any one see video on youtube of David Hudson's conference, its 2 hours long, and another one "Lost Secrets of the Sacred Ark" by Laurence Gardner.
> Please check them out. Let me know ,what do you think?


If you want to discuss alchemy, you're on the wrong forum. We not only dissuade the discussion of alchemy, we don't allow it. Alchemy is and always has been (for many centuries) a BS pseudo science. If you persist in discussing or promoting alchemy, you will be banned.

I would hope that no one wastes 2 hours of their time viewing that video.


----------



## ZK1 (Sep 9, 2015)

what about, if I have all noble metals in this powder and I don't know about it yet.


----------



## jeneje (Sep 9, 2015)

ZK1 said:


> what about, if I have all noble metals in this powder and I don't know about it yet.


Guys, am I missing something here? Without an assay done on the material (your sand) there is *NO WAY* to know what you have. Why don't you answer the questions I have posted if you truly want help from the forum. :roll:

Ken


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 9, 2015)

ZK1 said:


> Well, here is what I would like to know. If I turned metal into a crystals, can I turn crystals back to the metal?
> How can I find out, what kind of crystals I do actually have?
> Thanks


All solid metals are in the form of crystals. The science of study of metals is called metallography, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metallography

Your question doesn't make any sense, it's like saying "If I turned air into a gas, can I turn it back into air?".

Göran


----------



## Geo (Sep 9, 2015)

I will take a shot at your white crystals. Since you dissolved something from this sand, lets play a guessing game with it because that's all it will be. The sand you bought is most likely river sand. It has certain percentages of of many minerals. I would suspect iron is the cause of the color change. All yellow solution is not gold chloride. The white crystals could be any metal salt but not gold because I have never seen gold as a white powder before. I'm not saying I have seen it all but with the chemicals we use, I have seen about all the different things gold can look like. You can chalk this one up as a learning experience and try to unlearn all of the "gold from glass" "mono-atomic gold" "ormus gold" "gold from sea water" and all the other outlandish claims made on youtube. If you could get gold from everyday things, gold would be worthless. All these people who say you can become rich if you just buy their "how to" is getting rich off of your money. 

A man writes a book on becoming a millionaire and sells it for a dollar. You buy the book thinking "what have I got to lose for a dollar?". When the book arrives with the fancy cover that reads "how to make a million dollars" you open it with excitement. The first sentence in the instructions on how to make a million dollars is "write a book and sell it for a dollar per copy".


----------



## bswartzwelder (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm surprised about the questions you have been asking. If you have been a member of the forum for several years, then you should know the answers to your questions, assuming you have done ANY reading. Having been a member for that long, you should have absorbed enough information by osmosis to answer your questions. You haven't said what acid(s) you used, so we have no way to know what might or might not have been dissolved, but I'd bet my left testicle you won't find gold in Home Depot sand.

Even assuming you used the proper acid(s), you should have known how to easily test for the presence of gold. We have been over that subject at least a hundred times in the past 6 months. If there was 1/2 gram of gold in a 50 pound bag of Home Depot sand, the sand at Home Depot would have sold out years ago. You're on a snipe hunt.


----------



## ZK1 (Sep 9, 2015)

How small particle in size or what is a smallest size of particle can be detected with strongest modern analytical technology as today? Thanks


----------



## Grelko (Sep 9, 2015)

ZK1 said:


> How small particle in size or what is a smallest size of particle can be detected with strongest modern analytical technology as today? Thanks



I've read a couple studies on nanogold and even picogold being used for medicine, but this forum is about the recovery and refining of precious metals and doesn't concern medicine.

I believe when we have gold in solution, before dropping it with sodium metabisulfite the gold would be "nano" particles, but I could be wrong.

(If I happen to accidently cross any lines with my responses, please let me know, and I or a Mod can delete it)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 9, 2015)

He is persistant while walking on a tight rope. :lol:


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 9, 2015)

ZK1 said:


> How small particle in size or what is a smallest size of particle can be detected with strongest modern analytical technology as today? Thanks


I got an 30 year old microscope which I can look at molecules with. Electron microscopes to observe single atoms have existed for a while now and the latest development is that you can not only detect single atoms, you can decide the energy levels and oxidation state too of that single atom.

But that's huge compared to the scientists who is probing inside the atomic nucleus with their instruments and detects quarks and leptons. Even neutrinos can be detected and they are quite small but you need many of them as they interact so weakly with normal matters. Usually they only detect neutrinos that have passed straight through the Earth, just to filter off other cosmic radiation which would trig the detectors otherwise.

Alchemy is only a lot of techno babble without any substance, technology and science have come so long that only ignorant people ( or scammers claims ) believes in alchemy. Just realize that you have listened to the wrong people and start to learn some real science.

Göran


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 9, 2015)

Somebody point him to the good doctor who shall not be named, he will be glad for a new disciple.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 9, 2015)

patnor1011 said:


> Somebody point him to the good doctor who shall not be named, he will be glad for a new disciple.



I wonder if he could afford the plane fare? :twisted:


----------



## Grelko (Sep 9, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> Alchemy is only a lot of techno babble without any substance, technology and science have come so long that only ignorant people ( or scammers claims ) believes in alchemy. Just realize that you have listened to the wrong people and start to learn some real science.
> 
> Göran



I'm not trying to sound rude or anything.

This is why I never asked about ammonium nitrite, that would technically be for another forum. I figure I wouldn't have been here long if I did. By the way, after reading about it most of my life, the only things that I'm ever going to say about alchemy on this forum, is that alot of medicine and/or science technology advanced because of it, and the name Isaac Newton among others. I'm not including the "mythological" aspect to it.


(Please delete this if I've gone too far)


----------



## Geo (Sep 10, 2015)

The discussion of alchemy in the historical context is okay but trying to promote the use or trying to impress someone into it's use has no place in modern science. To speak of it as a precursor to modern science is okay, because it's true. Modern science has been able to explain all of the mystical and magical aspects of it leaving only the common everyday chemical reactions. Trying to "transmute" one substance to another can theoretically be done but only tiny particles in an atomic reaction. Since no one on the forum has an atomic reactor they can play with, it's kind of a moot point trying to discuss it here.


----------



## bswartzwelder (Sep 10, 2015)

I would take a wild guess at the question by saying gold that is in solution would be on the atomic level. Not that it makes much difference because once it's too small to be seen with the naked eye it's probably too small to try to recover.


----------



## kurtak (Sep 10, 2015)

ZK1

It is possible that "any" sand might contain very small "traces" of gold ( or none at all) 

However - with that said - don't you think that with the price of gold that if there was enough of it (gold) in the sand to be worth processing it - that then the company that bags it for sale as sand - would FIRST process it to get the gold out :?: 

Use some common sense here :!: --- A large company that has all the resources (equipment & money) to wash & bag sand for home depot is NOT going to throw money away (they are not stupid) ---- in other words - if there is not enough gold to make it worth their while to process --- then it most certainly is not worth your while to try processing

Kurt


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 10, 2015)

You may as well have a discussion about seawater containing gold, but that's been done before and it ended in tears , so I'm going to crawl back under my stone and forget that I ever mentioned it *runs off and hides* :shock: :shock:


----------



## ZK1 (Sep 11, 2015)

What type of test can be done, to check if there is any gold in solution beside SMB? Thanks


----------



## butcher (Sep 11, 2015)

ZK1,
From where I sit it looks to me you have a huge potential of harming your health or the health of others around you with the things you are trying without gaining at least a little knowledge of the dangers involved, dissolving ore, or sand in acids without an elementary education on the dangers, is a good way to die of arsenic or some other poisoning...

I cannot express enough how important educating yourself is, the education is where you will find and recover gold and other values, not by trying some half backed experiments like dissolving electronics sand or ore in acids...

If your goal is to learn to get and recover gold and refine it, then put up your chemistry set, and get the tools needed for the task, start with HOKE'S BOOK, and study of this forum full of the information you will need to gain an education in this field of work.

Stannous chloride (tin dissolved in HCl acid) will test for gold in solution (if you have gold in solution that can be reduced with a reducing agent). There are some other tests you can use to test for gold ore, but they basically use the stannous test, they mainly use alternative methods to put the gold in solution...
Ferrous sulfate crystal is also a good test for gold, not as pronounced of a reaction as the purple of Cassius you get with stannous chloride

Study (that is your treasure map to get that gold).


----------



## ZK1 (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## hoosierdaddy (Sep 14, 2015)

Not to be a bummer, been following this thread and have come to the conclusion that in some way I think you have had too much exposure to the chemicals in your processes. Not to be rude, or insulting but you seem to ramble in several directions at once. Take my advice, drop this subject of refining, go back to the basics of study and research. From my first science which is psychology and my second that chemistry of which I am still learning at now you might be surprised at how they an go hand in hand. The mind forgets anything of common sense when it thinks a fortune can be made. 
If the comentary and criticism you are receiving are not implanting in your mind let me translate them for you. "Chemical refinement can be extremely dangerous, it must be taken seriously, if you are going to waste time chasing what is not worth chasing get out of it now, before the mind experiences tragedy in one form or another."

I hope you inderstand, I am trying to keep you from hurting yourself and others.


----------

